# Olive or Apple Green - Mason's Patent Nov 30TH 1858



## Psrumors (Dec 30, 2014)

Picked this up today at a local antique store. The wife says she thinks it is olive I am thinking apple but I am just not sure. This is RB 1941 best I can tell. TIARon


----------



## botlguy (Dec 30, 2014)

Very tough to tell with that lighting and background but it looks APPLE green to me. Lots of folks mistakenly call it olive.         Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2014)

I think it depend on the olives and apples you compare it to.[]


----------



## Psrumors (Dec 30, 2014)

botlguy said:
			
		

> Very tough to tell with that lighting and background but it looks APPLE green to me. Lots of folks mistakenly call it olive.         Jim


 Thanks Jim


			
				cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I think it depend on the olives and apples you compare it to.[]


 Exactly, to me it is a dark granny smith


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeh, too dark for an unripe cortland, I'll go with the granny smith. It's not like the black olives in a can or the pimento stuffed things. I've never seen a raw olive though.


----------



## jargeezr (Dec 31, 2014)

I think you better call it a reproduction and not worry about the color. The cross is lettered HFJCA instead of HFJCo. Sorry.


----------



## deenodean (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree with jargeezr , a reproduction!! In Redbook 11 it is located on the 7th entry on page 488. The color listed is emerald green.


----------



## JJarz (Dec 31, 2014)

That's what I saw reproduction, asked him to post a mouth and base photo. worthless as a collector piece


----------



## Psrumors (Dec 31, 2014)

jargeezr said:
			
		

> I think you better call it a reproduction and not worry about the color. The cross is lettered HFJCA instead of HFJCo. Sorry.



Yeah, after a little more studying I realized it this morning. The jar was used for target practice this evening.


----------

